# 72 Lemans Resto Questons...



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

I am restoring a 72 Lemans. I have it completely taken apart and have ALOT to do on the body. Is there a book out there that is a good guide on restoring the A body cars? 

I have the ability to restore the car ( I have restored many British cars) just would like some insight on the best way to do certain jobs.

Also where is the best place to get the various body panels? I bought most of the parts for the frame from OPGI and Autozone.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

The GTO restoration guide is a must have, parts are more or less the same on the Lemans. Don't know if anyone is making the 72' panels, OEM is always best fit and quality if you can find a good doner.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

good luck with the 72, I had a 71 Lemans SPort back in the 80's. I like the parts place for parts, they ship really fast and should have what you need. Doing a 66 myself right now, and doing the cutting and welding, not fun..


----------



## jmt455 (Mar 26, 2012)

Lots of good, used parts here:
Frank's Pontiac Parts

I have purchased lots of parts for many Pontiacs from AMES Performance http://amesperformance.com/ and Inline Tube (ask for their Pontiac catalog) http://www.inlinetube.com/.

You can also find a lot of Pontiac parts at Performance Years, Year One and NPD...and don't forget to check Rock Auto. I was surprised at how many classic parts they carry.

I also have found that patch panels and replacement sheet metal from Dynacorn, Sherman Associates and other suppliers is often available through a local Auto Value, NAPA or Auto Zone store. You can usually get the parts at the local store without paying shipping costs.

Welcome to Pontiacs!


----------



## Wmkcchwhite (Sep 15, 2010)

Thanks for the info! I have noticed that its going to be hard to find some of the panels that I need. I am keeping it a Lemans and not trying to clone it. I will look at these places that you guys have suggested and see if they have what i need.


----------

